# 2nd gen diesel scan gauge X Codes



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

I bought a scan gauge for my 2017 Cruze. I also have a 2016 Gmc Canyon duramax. Both vehicles use the same engine computers, i punched in some of the codes from the xgauge info for the Canyon Duramax and they do work with the Cruze. I did not finish the set up as a decided to use a Edge Insite instead of the Scan gauge do to its design and look. I was hoping by now Scan Gauge would have figured the setup for the 2017 and up Cruze diesel by now. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Does the edge do the same things as torque?

Torque is a nice app with the most gauges to offer but it sure does have a lot of incorrect pids. That don't allow the gauges to work. 

I've been able to find the correct pids for oil pressure, oil temp, and trans temp. But that's about it. 

Been trying to find knock retard but all I've found so far is a spreadsheet for mazda.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

They don't have cruze on their sight. Guess that answers that.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

I was the one who initially contacted ScanGauge for the implementation of the XGauges for the 1st Gen Diesel. My contact there was *James DeLong*. Someone with a Gen2 may be able to get in contact with him if he still works there and work with him the same way I did to get it working with the 2nd Gen Diesel. He was more than willing to put in the effort to get it functional.

Good luck!


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

snowwy66 said:


> Does the edge do the same things as torque?
> 
> Torque is a nice app with the most gauges to offer but it sure does have a lot of incorrect pids. That don't allow the gauges to work.
> 
> ...


KR on a diesel Cruze?





LiveTrash said:


> I was the one who initially contacted ScanGauge for the implementation of the XGauges for the 1st Gen Diesel. My contact there was *James DeLong*. Someone with a Gen2 may be able to get in contact with him if he still works there and work with him the same way I did to get it working with the 2nd Gen Diesel. He was more than willing to put in the effort to get it functional.
> 
> Good luck!



I will give it a shot. I really want to keep the stand alone Scangauge for monitoring a few things because I already have my phone display tied up running YaV1

Thanks.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

KR in general. Just because this is a diesel post. We're still talking apps. ?


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Welp I got the Scangauge today. Programmed in some gauges they list for 2014+ Cruze diesels.

DPF soot load doesn't work.

Current gear doesn't work.

Regen status doesn't work.

EGT1 shows some data. I'm not convinced yet that it actually works correctly.

I have emailed them and am waiting to hear what they say.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

firehawk618 said:


> Welp I got the Scangauge today. Programmed in some gauges they list for 2014+ Cruze diesels.
> 
> DPF soot load doesn't work.
> 
> ...


I would have waited to hear back from them before purchasing one. It's possible it will need a firmware update before you can apply the codes to it.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> I would have waited to hear back from them before purchasing one. It's possible it will need a firmware update before you can apply the codes to it.


Well I did put in the cruze code when checking out and figured since this was straight from the manufacturer that it would have the latest firmware.

EDIT: I checked and my firmware is higher than the 4.42 which they say is Required. I would have to assume at this point that any firmware higher than 4.42 is good.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Now that I've had time to go program a bunch of different gauges here's a list of what works for me and what doesn't.

The ones with **** are the ones I was most interested in and of course none of those are working right now.

Appear to work:

Exhaust gas temp 1
Exhaust gas temp 2
Exhaust gas temp 3
DEF Level % *do not need this on our cars*
Engine Oil Pressure
Distance since Last DPF Regen


Do not work:

**** DPF Soot Mass
**** DPF Regen Status
Remaining DEF in tank (lbs)
DEF Range (Miles)
Average DEF Consumption
**** Gear Ratio
**** Current Gear
**** Number of completed DPF Regens
**** DPF Differential Pressure



Ones I did not try:

Intake Air Temperature 2
Def Temperature
Transmission fluid temperature
Intake Air Temperature 3
Torque Converter Clutch Slip Speed
Main Injection Timing
Fuel Temperature


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

After thinking about this a bit and comparing the LP5 and LWN duramax codes I am going to try some of those commands on my car.

I have a hunch that they'll work.

Comparing the various Duramax commands on their site I can clearly see that GM typically uses the same commands across various engine models as long as they're in the same vintage if that makes any sense.

Since the 2nd gen Cruze is the latest gen I suspect some of the latest generation Duramax commands will work.

I will report back.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Great news! The LWN codes mostly seem to work! I am compiling a list of ones that appear accurate and ones that seem off and will list it here soon!

Tested and confirmed accurate with my Solus scan tool:

DPF Soot Load %
Regen status (on/off)
Average distance between DPF Regenerations (miles)
Average DPF regeneration time (seconds)
EGR Cooler Temp Sensor 1
EGR Cooler Temp Sensor 2
Balancing Rate Cylinder 1
Balancing Rate Cylinder 2
Balancing Rate Cylinder 3
Balancing Rate Cylinder 4
Miles since last Regen
Engine Oil Pressure
Exhaust Gas Temp 1
Exhaust Gas Temp 2
Exhaust Gas Temp 3




Programmed and showing parameters that have yet to be confirmed accurate:

DPF regen status *0=none, 1=active, 2=completed, 3=inhibited
Transmission Fluid Temp
Calculated DPF Exhaust Gas Flow Resistance (PSI)
Average Reductant Consumed (g/mile)
Calculated Nox Catalyst Efficiency %
Intake Air Temp 2
Intake Air Temp 3




I have been chatting with an engineer at linear-logic. I let them know the Duramax 2.8 parameters seem to work in general.

I also indicated that I would REALLY like to see what gear the transmission is in. It can be hard to tell with the 9 speed.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

They have replied and gave me some to test and I can report that the ones they provided all work.

Good customer service.

If there's any interest I'll update this thread.


----------



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Firehawk please update with a full list of what pids that you have found to work. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Binder_Brandon (Jan 20, 2019)

Are these the codes you suggested?

https://i.imgur.com/hWKIO31.jpg


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

https://www.scangauge.com/x-gauge-commands/chevy-cruze-diesel/


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

An FYI to anyone using a Scangauge II: They now have a whole range of X Gauges specifically for Gen 2. I have yet to try any of them but it looks like several are different from the LWN commands we have been using. Should be interesting to try some of these. https://www.scangauge.com/x-gauge-commands/cruze-diesel-2016/


----------



## Paul107 (May 15, 2019)

Hello all so quick question which out of all scan tools listed here could I buy to completley cover all aspects of my 2014 2.0t cruze diesel such as doing that whole manual Regen and resetting the nox sensors running tests etc


----------



## schultzb1 (Apr 30, 2019)

The people that build the Scan Gauge II used data from my 2018 Cruze Diesel to come up with the Gen 2 list of X gauges recently published on their site. 

(After calling in and complaining that there was not an X gauge list for the Gen 2 (1.6 liter) engine, they sent me a data recorder that I plugged into my OBD II port.)

After mailing back the recorder, I got back a list of the possible X gauges that were available in about a week.

One of their techs then programmed in the X gauges I chose from the list, and I had my Scan Gauge II in about 2 weeks (after the start of the process. There is a maximum number of X Gauges that can be programmed at one time, so I had to choose what I wanted off of their list. 

The folks at Linear Logic were most helpful.

I tend to use the Scan Gauge to monitor the mileage between regeneration, to tell me when regeneration has started, and the exhaust gas temperatures during the regeneration, so that I know enough to keep driving hard enough to complete the cycle fully.

I also own a 2019 Chevy Silverado 3500 diesel, but I have been using Gale Bank's iDash tool to monitor that vehicle. The two different tools do approximately the same function, but the folks at Banks Power did not seem too interested in whether or not their iDash would work with my Cruze.

(That being said, the Banks iDash is certainly more sophisticated than the Scan Gauge.)

I do not have a Banks power adder. I just like to monitor and better understand the regeneration cycles in my 2 diesel vehicles.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

schultzb1 said:


> The people that build the Scan Gauge II used data from my 2018 Cruze Diesel to come up with the Gen 2 list of X gauges recently published on their site.
> 
> (After calling in and complaining that there was not an X gauge list for the Gen 2 (1.6 liter) engine, they sent me a data recorder that I plugged into my OBD II port.)
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity, what kind of intervals do you see between regens? I've had a long-standing issue with short distances between them and it's hard to find comparison data since not that many people track it on the Gen 2.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

My daughter came home this weekend and I was able to program in a couple more xgauges and take the car for a drive.

The reading for distance since last Regen (DSR) was 679 miles and soot accumulation percent was 56.

Basically it hasn't done a Regen since the service Regen was performed at the dealer 680 miles ago....

As a side note, the listing for some xgauges on scangauge website for Gen 2 Cruze appear to be incorrect. For example, I wasn't able to get Regen status to work so I tried numbers for diesel Colorado per this thread and it works fine.

Jeff


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

oregon_rider said:


> My daughter came home this weekend and I was able to program in a couple more xgauges and take the car for a drive.
> 
> The reading for distance since last Regen (DSR) was 679 miles and soot accumulation percent was 56.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's what I would expect and hope for. My last regen came 110 miles after the one before it. I'm currently at 250 miles with 98% soot. Driving 70 miles on the highway every day. And the dealership(s) insists repeatedly nothing is wrong. I've been tracking the SG data pretty carefully but haven't had much to compare. Unfortunately I think no one at GM will ever listen so I may just take the SG off because I obsess over it ... but I love having all the info especially with the new gauges available. Most of what I use is still from the Colorado (I think soot % is the same PIDs) but I need to pick a few to add from the new options.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

I've been watching my soot load and regen status since the car had a couple thousand miles. I'm at 25k right now.

My car will do a regen like clockwork at 815-820 miles.

Soot load when the regen is done typically goes down to 0 percent but sometimes will quit doing the regen when it's at 3-5 percent.

The soot load seems to hoover around 50% between regens. It gets to 50% pretty quickly after a regen.

The highest I've seen it climb was 80% and then it slowly went back down to ~50%

Between regens it never goes below ~45% and rarely goes above 70%


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

I would love to see if anyone can come up with some UltraGauge commands.
The X-gauge commands do not cross over to the UltraGauge at all.

I have both, I currently run only the Scanguage in my Cruze because the Ultra does not allow any custom gauges that will work with our cars.

I would like to run BOTH gauges. The Ultragauge has the benefit of up to parameters displayed at once and a _in my opinion_ better display.

They have a formula on their website somewhere to convert X-gauges to ultra gauges but it doesn't work for the ones I've tried.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

firehawk618 said:


> I've been watching my soot load and regen status since the car had a couple thousand miles. I'm at 25k right now.
> 
> My car will do a regen like clockwork at 815-820 miles.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the info. What is your driving mix city vs highway etc?

No DPF related check engine lights on my daughter's car since I did the Italian tune up and added liqui moly dpf protector (additive). I think it is coming up on 800 miles since last Regen....

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what kind of intervals do you see between regens? I've had a long-standing issue with short distances between them and it's hard to find comparison data since not that many people track it on the Gen 2.


How are you driving when the Regens occur? Highway, city, mixture? I am almost always highway during my Regens and I'll get around 680 miles (1100km) between them.

One time I had one start just as I pulled in to the yard at work so I figured I'd let it run a "parked" regen and see what happens. I use quotes because it technically doesn't need to and isn't designed to without a computer tool, but I just wedged a snow brush on the accelerator and let her rev away at 1,500rpm for the duration of the regen.

Between that one and the next regen, I only got about half the milage between them that I normally do. Something about physically driving burns it off more fully and efficiently than sitting still.




firehawk618 said:


> I would love to see if anyone can come up with some UltraGauge commands.
> The X-gauge commands do not cross over to the UltraGauge at all.
> 
> I have both, I currently run only the Scanguage in my Cruze because the Ultra does not allow any custom gauges that will work with our cars.
> ...


Before I inquired about the Cruze Diesel to ScanGauge I had initially contacted the manufacturer for UltraGauge. My friend has one in his truck and I liked the display as well for it.

They just didn't seem interested in working with me or developing their unit to do what I needed. They sort of just brushed it off and claimed it wouldn't work. ScanGauge were the only ones I ever found that were interested in putting in the effort.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

LiveTrash said:


> How are you driving when the Regens occur? Highway, city, mixture? I am almost always highway during my Regens and I'll get around 680 miles (1100km) between them.


Mostly highway. Especially lately I drive 82 miles a day with probably 75 of that being solid highway. A few traffic jams here and there. Even my "urban" driving when I do it has pretty decent highway stretches. Since I got the ScanGauge I make sure I am on highway for the regens (which is a pain because it's a lot of them). I'm still trying to figure it out (if anyone wants to follow the full drama there's a thread in this forum a ways down). It does finish every regen easily and pretty fast which is one reason I think it's a calibration issue and there isn't actually much soot in there. It seems to me most people are in the 600-900 mile range between regens so I'd feel better seeing that on mine. Is yours a manual? I've noticed a couple people say their manual is closer to 600. I did finally find out from the dealer that the maximum range before it automatically does a regen is supposedly 1,250 miles. Not sure if that's accurate as I've yet to hear someone go that far?


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

My daughter drove up from college this evening and I was able to check distance since Regen and soot accumulation percent. It is 80 miles away all highway.

Looks like it did Regen after 800 miles of driving (since service Regen at dealer took it down to zero percent soot). It was 200 miles since last Regen with 42 percent soot accumulation. 

It had liqui moly DPF protector additive in this tank of fuel. It had done about 300 miles on that tank.

Jeff


----------

